# WWW.801WHEELS.COM



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

CHINA & U.S.A

72, 88, 96 AND 100 SPOKE 

CHROME, GOLD, POWDER COATED 

CROSS, DIAMOND, STRAIGHT AND STAINLESS 

SHIP WORLDWIDE, PAYPAL READY, CALL OR TEXT (801)309-4600





















3 STYLES OF CROSS LACE AVAILABLE STRAIGHT CROSS, TRUE CROSS U.S.A & X LACE


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

color match available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

these are U.S.A 72 stainless steel spokes triple show chrome dish & hubs


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Interested in pricing for 72 spoke Chinas just like picture above - 1022x766 326kb JPEG (first picture in group #19). Shipping to 78219.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Vintage Valadez said:


> Interested in pricing for 72 spoke Chinas just like picture above - 1022x766 326kb JPEG (first picture in group #19). Shipping to 78219.


those are not chinas


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

All some very nice looking wheels homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bonediggetie said:


> All some very nice looking wheels homie! :thumbsup:


"THANK YOU"


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

"WIRE WHEELS NOW AVAILABLE WITHOUT ADAPTERS,HAMMER & KNOCK OFFS"


----------



## gorila (May 24, 2011)

how much for a set just like these without the chip but recess spinner. 14x7


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

Need a set of chrome zenith style locking knock offs with zenith coins like pictured above how much shipped to 91978 paypal ready lmk


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

gorila said:


> how much for a set just like these without the chip but recess spinner. 14x7


$1,000 + shipping


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

carmar634 said:


> Need a set of chrome zenith style locking knock offs with zenith coins like pictured above how much shipped to 91978 paypal ready lmk


$450 shipped


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

please send me info to buy! thnks


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

carmar634 said:


> please send me info to buy! thnks


pm sent


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Great prices


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> SALE ON GOLD WHEELS!
> 13 X 7 REVERSE 100 SPOKE
> GOLD NIPPLES AND HUBS $899
> GOLD NIPPLES, SPOKES & HUBS $999
> INCLUDES ADAPTERS,KNOCK OFFS,HAMMER



how bout in the 72 spoke? strate or cross laced. 
maybe even the china cross lace


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> how bout in the 72 spoke? strate or cross laced.
> maybe even the china cross lace


no sale


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

$400 SHIPPED
LOCKING KNOCK OFFS SET OF 4


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OCTAGON-SPI...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ec1531ac


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121327880924?item=121327880924&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Bar-Domed...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ebcb2fe1


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Bar-Domed...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3f0cce37


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

(801)WHEELS said:


> SALE ON GOLD WHEELS!
> 13 X 7 REVERSE 100 SPOKE
> GOLD NIPPLES AND HUBS $899
> GOLD NIPPLES, SPOKES & HUBS $999
> INCLUDES ADAPTERS,KNOCK OFFS,HAMMER


Can you post some pics please? Do we get to choose our knockoffs? I like the 3 prong knockoffs


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Mixteco said:


> Can you post some pics please? Do we get to choose our knockoffs? I like the 3 prong knockoffs[/QUOTE
> 
> no pics available. 3 wing ko available.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

$400 SHIPPED
SET OF 4 LOCKING KNOCK OFFS WITH 4 CHIPS


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> $400 SHIPPED
> SET OF 4 LOCKING KNOCK OFFS WITH 4 CHIPS
> 
> View attachment 1201658
> ...


In this deal are the only chips the ones pictured?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bonediggetie said:


> In this deal are the only chips the ones pictured?


yes. what chips are you looking for?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111340471070?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111340472252?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111334992113?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> yes. what chips are you looking for?


I ask in one of your other topics about metal Lincoln chips






like in pic i need to pick up a set of the chips but thought I'd check to see if i could get them in this knockoff deal your running


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bonediggetie said:


> I ask in one of your other topics about metal Lincoln chips
> View attachment 1205306
> like in pic i need to pick up a set of the chips but thought I'd check to see if i could get them in this knockoff deal your running


sold out of metal lincoln chips


----------



## 96caddyfleet (Feb 24, 2014)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1200826
> View attachment 1200834


How much for 4 of this shipped to dodge city kansas 67801


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

96caddyfleet said:


> How much for 4 of this shipped to dodge city kansas 67801


the cadi chips? or the knock offs??


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121330923255?item=121330923255&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121313987854?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mc-Lean-Wir...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3ee0885c


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121331648840?item=121331648840&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## gorila (May 24, 2011)

need some green homie.....


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121333361802?item=121333361802&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121333357606?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111343429747?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111343439447?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121330934104?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

customer's car


----------



## 96caddyfleet (Feb 24, 2014)

(801)WHEELS said:


> the cadi chips? or the knock offs??


Both bro


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

96caddyfleet said:


> Both bro


cadi chips $50. kos $400


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121321241150?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cadillac-Cr...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3f1fc7fd


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cadillac-Bl...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ec12209e


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

gorila said:


> need some green homie.....











http://www.ebay.com/itm/111346387170?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ecc31820


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121335732156?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111333611421?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121331650304?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111320663880?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111320680475?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111320692478?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Great prices


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111347299024?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c4034f1d7


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

https://twitter.com/801wheels

http://instagram.com/801wheels/

http://www.ebay.com/usr/801wheels

https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels

http://www.tumblr.com/blog/801wheels

http://www.flickr.com/photos/801wheels/

http://www.pinterest.com/801wheels/pins/


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

U.S.A 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1210442
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cadillac-Bl...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ec12209e





(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1193458


I have a Cadillac fleetwood brougham, I heard I need 14x6 for the back or they will rub, so how much for 2-14x6 and 2-14x7 for the front like in these pictures with these blue Cadillac emblems. Or do you advise to get all 14x6? Shipping to BC Canada v3b5r4. Thanks.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

toosweet said:


> I have a Cadillac fleetwood brougham, I heard I need 14x6 for the back or they will rub, so how much for 2-14x6 and 2-14x7 for the front like in these pictures with these blue Cadillac emblems. Or do you advise to get all 14x6? Shipping to BC Canada v3b5r4. Thanks.


$1,000 total shipped


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1210442
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cadillac-Bl...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ec12209e





(801)WHEELS said:


> $1,000 total shipped


So this price is for 14x7 or 14x6? You didn't answer me if I should get all 14x6 or just the rear. Also I would rather have black Cadillac emblems to match the spokes, do you have any.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

toosweet said:


> So this price is for 14x7 or 14x6? You didn't answer me if I should get all 14x6 or just the rear. Also I would rather have black Cadillac emblems to match the spokes, do you have any.


2 14x7 & 2 14x6 all chrome. no black cadi chips. not sure if you want color spokes and lip etc. but that would be extra


----------



## RagDuece (Mar 26, 2014)

How much shipped for all chrome straight lace 72s with straight non locking zenith style recessed 2 bar


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1193458





(801)WHEELS said:


> 2 14x7 & 2 14x6 all chrome. no black cadi chips. not sure if you want color spokes and lip etc. but that would be extra


Ok yeah I want black spokes everything else chrome and knockoffs/emblem just like in this picture, no Cadillac emblem.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

RagDuece said:


> How much shipped for all chrome straight lace 72s with straight non locking zenith style recessed 2 bar


city state zip


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

toosweet said:


> Ok yeah I want black spokes everything else chrome and knockoffs/emblem just like in this picture, no Cadillac emblem.


1400


----------



## RagDuece (Mar 26, 2014)

(801)WHEELS said:


> city state zip


San antonio tx 78222


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

RagDuece said:


> San antonio tx 78222[/QUOTE
> 
> 1500


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

"ZENITH" WIRE WHEELS!
SET OF FOUR $2,300 AS SEEN IN PIC
72 STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES "TRUE CROSS LACE" 
LOOK AT THE SPOKES THEY ALL CROSS THE SAME WAY..


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111353353922?item=111353353922&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

For sale $2,000
Five 13x7 reverse
Five locking knock offs 
72 stainless steel spokes


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/295321913957687/


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Customers car


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey bro... Still rollin' On my OLD'S chips from 801 Wheels.... I'm trying to get some china center hubs with out holes for show... Can you get them chrome..??? Thanks


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Hey bro... Still rollin' On my OLD'S chips from 801 Wheels.... I'm trying to get some china center hubs with out holes for show... Can you get them chrome..??? Thanks



THANK YOU for sharing pic!
yes I can get you show hubs..


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

BUILT MADE CHROME PLATED IN THE U.S.A 
CHROME DOUBLE CROSS LACE NOW AVAILABLE 
13" STARTING AT $1,300 NO ACCESSORIES WHEELS ONLY


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

(801)WHEELS said:


> THANK YOU for sharing pic!
> yes I can get you show hubs..


Kool.... Let me know how much when you can.... Pm if you want... thanks


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111361413525?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121347859633?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111361414773?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

READY TO SHIP!
13 X 5.5 & 13 X 7 REVERSE
CUSTOM BUILT MURALS & POWDER COATED...


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121347821323?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## SUPREME GENTLEMAN (May 26, 2014)

nice


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1209026
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121333357606?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


 whats ups bro :thumbsup: you got some cool stuff man. im after these knock offs bro but im writing from Melbourne, Australia. How much posted to where im at man  ?? plus I don't want the chips shown on the pic im after the *Cadillac logo * one with black background...hit me up when you ready bro


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1200826
> View attachment 1200834


 that's one im after (black one RH)... hit me up mate. peace


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

HU5TLN_CADY said:


> that's one im after (black one RH)... hit me up mate. peace


gold kos $200. shipping $50. no black cadi chips they are blue.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

HU5TLN_CADY said:


> whats ups bro :thumbsup: you got some cool stuff man. im after these knock offs bro but im writing from Melbourne, Australia. How much posted to where im at man  ?? plus I don't want the chips shown on the pic im after the *Cadillac logo * one with black background...hit me up when you ready bro


Thanks!


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

HU5TLN_CADY said:


> PM sent


Pm replied


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

KNOCK OFFS IN STOCK!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

KNOCK OFFS HAMMERS TOOLS IN STOCK!!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/usr/801wheels


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

13 X 7 CENTER GOLD 100 SPOKES 
CHINA GOLD $900 U.S.A GOLD $1,300


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

how much for these 13x7 reverse 2 bar knock off shipped to 20659.lmk
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...6d1398931717t-www-801wheels-com-72spokes1.jpg


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

flaked85 said:


> how much for these 13x7 reverse 2 bar knock off shipped to 20659.lmk
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...6d1398931717t-www-801wheels-com-72spokes1.jpg


700


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1259130



700 for this set up?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

flaked85 said:


> 700 for this set up?


no thats a locking knock off and metal chip that cost 1200


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

these are 700 without chips


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

13 X 5.5 REVERSE 100 SPOKE AVAILABLE


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

14 X 6 REVERSE 100 SPOKE AVAILABLE


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/usr/801wheels


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://instagram.com/801wheels


----------



## PHAT CHUY (Nov 6, 2009)

how much for a set of cnock offs like these????


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

PHAT CHUY said:


> how much for a set of cnock offs like these????


150


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

customer's car


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111376378130?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

(801)WHEELS said:


> KNOCK OFFS IN STOCK!
> 
> View attachment 1257594
> what's the price on these ones?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> (801)WHEELS said:
> 
> 
> > KNOCK OFFS IN STOCK!
> ...


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Customer's car


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

TTT


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

LOWEST PRICES ON EBAY!

http://www.ebay.com/usr/801wheels


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/lowriderfeedback


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Glad to do business  Already ordered another set


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> these are 700 without chips
> 
> View attachment 1259674


im ready to move on a set of these.pm your paypal please.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

flaked85 said:


> im ready to move on a set of these.pm your paypal please.


pm sent


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

LOCKING KNOCK OFFS ON SALE 
$380 A SET OF 4 SHIPPED NO CHIPS


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT for a great seller. Will do business again for sure. Thanks Victor!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Wicked Wayz said:


> TTT for a great seller. Will do business again for sure. Thanks Victor!


Thank you!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

customers cars


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

customers car


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT for the homie Vic... great seller! Great prices!


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

GUS 650 said:


> TTT for the homie Vic... great seller! Great prices!


You buy some wheels Gus? ?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

GUS 650 said:


> TTT for the homie Vic... great seller! Great prices!


"THANK YOU"


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

LOWELLRIDER said:


> You buy some wheels Gus? 


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice, good color match too.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Don't click on link. This guy is a idiot


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

EL Presumido said:


> Don't click on link. This guy is a idiot


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

customers cars


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTMFT!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

LOWELLRIDER said:


> You buy some wheels Gus? ?


Simon... he gave me a deal I could not pass up


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

customers car


----------



## gorila (May 24, 2011)

how much for these but with locking 2 wing kos blue eagle chip same color as rims 14x7 thankyou


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

gorila said:


> how much for these but with locking 2 wing kos blue eagle chip same color as rims 14x7 thankyou


1400


----------



## 96caddyfleet (Feb 24, 2014)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1195770


How much for a set of this 14x7 with the locking kos with the gold ring around also the hub chrome with the gold ring and white caddy chips ship to kansas 67801


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

96caddyfleet said:


> How much for a set of this 14x7 with the locking kos with the gold ring around also the hub chrome with the gold ring and white caddy chips ship to kansas 67801


96 spoke U.S.A $3,000 shipped


----------



## 96caddyfleet (Feb 24, 2014)

Kan u make them with China's


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

96caddyfleet said:


> Kan u make them with China's


yes without hub ring 100 spokes text me 801-309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

TTT


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> customer's car
> 
> View attachment 1266010
> View attachment 1266018


Good deal and great service.. Thanks again Victor.:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

TIME MACHINE said:


> Good deal and great service.. Thanks again Victor.:thumbsup:


Thank you!


----------



## TANK*DOGG (Apr 24, 2013)

How much for these w/ gold spokes & everything else chrome shipped to 93702?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/wheels-tires/1241690d1400816057-www-801wheels-com-064.jpg


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

TANK*DOGG said:


> How much for these w/ gold spokes & everything else chrome shipped to 93702?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/wheels-tires/1241690d1400816057-www-801wheels-com-064.jpg


2200


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

TANK*DOGG said:


> How much for these w/ gold spokes & everything else chrome shipped to 93702?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/wheels-tires/1241690d1400816057-www-801wheels-com-064.jpg


2200


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

GUS 650 said:


> TTT


Sup Gus!









customer's car


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

customers cars


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## BIG-E 859 (Sep 29, 2004)

Lookin for US 88's Black Dish and hub Chrome Nips and Diamond spokes + shippin 41018.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1464857


Anyway I can get the caprice chips with a grey backing and the original goldish-yellow color that goes on top of the caprice emblem itself?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

BIG-E 859 said:


> Lookin for US 88's Black Dish and hub Chrome Nips and Diamond spokes + shippin 41018.


$2,100
no diamond spokes


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

86 Limited said:


> Anyway I can get the caprice chips with a grey backing and the original goldish-yellow color that goes on top of the caprice emblem itself?


you can airbrush paint etc but im only selling them raw as is


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Customers car


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1217274
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c4034f1d7


I NEED A SET LIKE THIS.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MEGAKRON said:


> I NEED A SET LIKE THIS.


dont have


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

how much for a set of 13 X 7 for 1986 cutlass zip 60639. please pm. Thanks.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

milton6599 said:


> how much for a set of 13 X 7 for 1986 cutlass zip 60639. please pm. Thanks.


pm sent. text is best 801-309-4600 need more info details brand etc.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## mc1980 (Jul 28, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1191066
> View attachment 1191074
> View attachment 1191082
> View attachment 1191090
> ...


How much for a set of these like the 960 879 but in black shipped to 80011 second to last picture


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

mc1980 said:


> How much for a set of these like the 960 879 but in black shipped to 80011 second to last picture


960 879?


----------



## mc1980 (Jul 28, 2010)

That's the number that was on the bottom of the pictures attAchment number maybe second to last picture


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

mc1980 said:


> That's the number that was on the bottom of the pictures attAchment number maybe second to last picture


text is best 801-309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

100 spoke triple cross lace now available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

My Ebay & site are down under construction until next year 2015


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

$20 set while supplies last


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

$40 set while supplies last


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

single items I have for sale


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> $20 set while supplies last
> 
> View attachment 1531234
> View attachment 1531242
> ...


i take a set of the caprice.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> i take a set of the caprice.


text is best 801-309-4600


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

I will take a set of the chrome Impala logo. Are you saying $20 a set? 214-868-6670 text me and let me know


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

214-CADDY said:


> I will take a set of the chrome Impala logo. Are you saying $20 a set? 214-868-6670 text me and let me know


yes text sent


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

You only do business via text? I tried calling and was told via text "text is better for communications." Thats alot of money to do business via text only


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

With text u have a copy of the agreement though


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

913ryderWYCO said:


> You only do business via text? I tried calling and was told via text "text is better for communications." Thats alot of money to do business via text only


pm sent

text is best 

but if you have a big order just explain in text and ill call you


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> With text u have a copy of the agreement though


:yes:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

paypal ready 

text is best 801-309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## PHAT CHUY (Nov 6, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR A REGULAR SINGLE 13 x 7 : 100 SPOKE WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND GOLD HUB????


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

PHAT CHUY said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A REGULAR SINGLE 13 x 7 : 100 SPOKE WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND GOLD HUB????


no singles


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

913ryderWYCO said:


> You only do business via text? I tried calling and was told via text "text is better for communications." Thats alot of money to do business via text only


 you don't even pay $10 football pool bets :rofl:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

how much for a set like this ? are they US or China's ?





(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1497385
> View attachment 1497393


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

i have done a couple of deals with this homie and got to say good seller didnt have any problems. and when there was a delay he called me right away and told me i didnt have to look for him. and sent tracking number right away.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> how much for a set like this ? are they US or China's ?


1000 text for more info 801-309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

angelm75 said:


> i have done a couple of deals with this homie and got to say good seller didnt have any problems. and when there was a delay he called me right away and told me i didnt have to look for him. and sent tracking number right away.


Thank you


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

WHERE ALL THE TAX TIME BALLERS AT?
TEXT ME FOR THE 50% OFF DEAL OF THE YEAR!!


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

How much for all chrome, gold nipple gold hub in 13x7 chinas with gold 3 wing recess knock offs shipped to 95111


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

How much for 13×7 72 spoke straight lace all chrome shipped to 30096


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

TEXT IS BEST (801)309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

TEXT IS BEST (801)309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

NEW LOGO


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

customers car


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

customers car


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

customers wheel even in ohio they roll on zenith


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

looking for 100 spoke black dish 13's


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Ttt straight up dude will buy more stuff from him


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirty dan said:


> Ttt straight up dude will buy more stuff from him


Thank you!


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

can you color match chips? maybe if i send you a spray out card? (801)WHEELS
View attachment 1677338


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bodyman1979 said:


> can you color match chips? maybe if i send you a spray out card? (801)WHEELS
> View attachment 1677338


no


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

How much for
100 spoke 13×7 center gold, chrome dish...

72 spoke the same way..... thanks


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

braman213 said:


> How much for
> 100 spoke 13×7 center gold, chrome dish...
> 
> 72 spoke the same way..... thanks


100 straight $1,800

what kind of 72?

text is best 801-309-4600


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands colors and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands colors and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands colors and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands colors and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands colors and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands colors and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands colors and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands colors and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

a variety of brands colors and styles available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

do you have any picture of 72 cross lace 14x7 available grey or silver spokes and barrel silver or grey thanks


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

BBIGBALLING said:


> do you have any picture of 72 cross lace 14x7 available grey or silver spokes and barrel silver or grey thanks


no


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1709657
> View attachment 1709665
> View attachment 1709673
> View attachment 1709681
> ...



how much in a 13x7 72 spoke?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

marquis_on_3 said:


> how much in a 13x7 72 spoke?


text pic 801-309-4600


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1495817
> 
> 
> 100 spoke triple cross lace now available


how mush for these with 2bar spinner? also do you guys make fluted spinners?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

mademan9 said:


> how mush for these with 2bar spinner? also do you guys make fluted spinners?


triple cross
13x7 reverse $1,300
14x7 reverse $1,400
plus shipping & paypal fee
no fluted knock offs spinners


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Can you pm me a price on 13x7s 72 spoke strait lace China's , black dish ,black spokes, chrome nips, chrome engraved hubs , two bar chrome KO with chips ? & what's the turn around time on these ?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

flakes23 said:


> Can you pm me a price on 13x7s 72 spoke strait lace China's , black dish ,black spokes, chrome nips, chrome engraved hubs , two bar chrome KO with chips ? & what's the turn around time on these ?


pm sent text is best 801-309-4600


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

How much for chrome 72s


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

regal ryda said:


> How much for chrome 72s


text is best 801-309-4600


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> triple cross
> 13x7 reverse $1,300
> 14x7 reverse $1,400
> plus shipping & paypal fee
> no fluted knock offs spinners


give me a holla about these wheels.


----------

